# intimidated beginner.



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi, I'm new here. For the last week or so I've been lurking around and reading threads. And I must say I'm quite intimidated now after hearing about all kinds of stuff like ammonia and nitrates. :| 

When I was a kid I was given a 5 1/2gal tank with an undergravel filter which held a few fancy guppies, 2 small cats, etc. and I basically did everything wrong but for whatever reason the fish stayed alive for a while. When cleaning, I used to put the fish into a small container and dumped all of the gravel in an old strainer and cleaned the tank with soapy water. I'd let the freshly conditioned water settle for an hour or so an then put the fish back in. Back then I was never told about proper upkeep, but after reading this site, I realized I have a lot to learn. I plan on buying a 29gal set-up from wal-mart next week and I could definitely could use some pointers.

So what are some basic advice to give? What types of "chemicals" should I buy? etc.? :help:


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

first of all, welcome! There is no need to be intimidated, tropical fish keeping can be fun, rewarding, and challenging all at the same time. as far as your new setup goes I would first suggest you figure out what you would like your setup to contain, I would say to figure out what type of fish you would like to keep first. check out the thread on stocking levels I believe it is in the begginers section. Then you can figure out decorations and substrates. You can also find articles regarding different types of substrates in the begginers section. 

Then get your tank and substrate and deco's. Set up your tank. get it running and let it go through the cycling stages. this can take some time so be patient. A lot of people make the mistake and do not let their tank cycle properly. While you are waiting, read as much as you possibly can, on this site and I suggest getting a good begginers book to start out with. most people would say to get the book first, which is not a bad idea, but if you read some of the articles here you can learn enough to get your tank set-up and the cycling started. 

just a few quick pointers for you, I am sure others will be around to help as well. And for heavens sake, DO NOT LET SOAP COME INTO CONTACT WITH ANY OF YOUR AQUARIUM MATERIALS OR SUPPLIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Welcome!
Once you buy your tank you need to cycle it, which I am sure you already figured out. It's not really as hard as it seems at first. I will try to give you a simple version of what happens. When you put a fish in your aquarium, ammonia starts building up because when fish produce waste, it releases ammonia into the water when it breaks down. Ammonia is toxic to fish. Then the ammonia converts to nitrItes. NitrItes are toxic to fish also. Then you get bacteria that convert the nitrItes to nirtAtes, which are toxic to fish in large amounts, but otherwise will not hurt fish. You need to measure the levels of all of these chemicals (ammonia, nitrItes, and nitrAtes) with test kits. You should also get a test kit for pH. Once your test kit shows nitrAtes, your tank is cycled.
There are three ways to cycle a tank; with fish, with a chemical (BioSpira or Stability are about the only ones that actually work), and fishless. The easiest way to cycle is with BioSpira or Stability if you can find those. Fishless is recommended above cycling with fish, because when you cycle the tank with fish, they get stressed or could die because of the high ammonia and nitrItes (remember both of those are toxic to fish). To do a fishless cycle, you need to get either *pure* ammonia, or a piece of raw shrimp (which will release ammonia as it decomposes). Remember that a tank is not cycling unless it has some source of ammonia in it. Once you put the ammonia in, you need to test the parameters (how much of those chemicals are in the water). As far as I know, if you are fishless cycling, a good level to keep the ammonia at is 3 ppm (parts per million). I am not sure about that though. You will have to add in ammonia every once in a while to keep it at 3 ppm. Eventually, nitrItes will start showing up on your test kit (remember you have to test the water every day or so). Keep adding the ammonia so it stays at 3 ppm. Then eventually, you will see nitrAtes in your test results. Once you get nitrAtes you are cycled.
When you add fish, make sure to add only a few at a time. Remember that bacteria converts the toxic chemicals to nitrAtes, which are not as toxic. If you add too many fish at once, the bacteria will not be able to keep up with the ammonia that is being produced by the fishes waste, and you will have a mini-cycle. If you only add a few fish at a time, the bacteria will reproduce fast enough to keep up with the ammonia being produced.
When you start cycling, it is ok to have plants, substrate (gravel or whatever you want on the bottom of the tank), your air pump (if you have one-this is not essential) and decorations in there. You should have your filter and heater running when you are cycling.

I hope that helped clear that up some. Also, I apologize if you already knew some of that or all of that. I wasn't sure how much you knew. If I am wrong about any of this will someone else please correct me.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Head over to http://www.actwin.com/fish/index.php then click on "Frequently Asked Questions" inder For the Beginner and then click on "Your First Aquarium"


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the help! Keep em coming.


----------



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

Meeocky. Dont get afraid. I never ever ever kept fish and when I started reading this website and others I was like wow you really have to do a lot for such tiny fish. But bascially after the first month or so everything stays simple.

Now it takes me about 15-25 min to vacumm the gravel and change the water every sunday. Drop in some medications like stress relief and the one that has millions of good bacteria in a tablespoon. And thats really it. Honestly I have strong beginner fish so I do not check the water parameters often. And my 5 fish in my 16 gallon tank have been with me for 6 months already.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

don't worry it may sound hard, but once you have your tank going for a little bit, you'll get the hang of it and it will be an easy routine for you.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

If i were you i'd use a product to cycle the best being biospria then stability as Lydia explained. (If you want biospria but can't find it pm me and i'll send you a link to where you can buy some) Also it would help us to help you if you can give us the lay out for the tank(filteration, fish, etc.).


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to FF Meeocky,
Don't be afraid of fish keeping, Once you get the cycle stuff figured out, it;s easy, that stuff just happens on it;s own and it;s our jobs to just keep it under controll with water changes and checking things untell it all comes together.
After your tank cycles, and you get the hang of it, you do your w/c every week, and things do ok pretty much with no worries.
It;s really alot wasyer then it sounds, and you just need it explained to you in a way you understand it, one day it will just hit you when your hearing about it, and your on your way......


"can;t learn how to swim if you don't get your feet in the water"


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

fishboy said:


> If i were you i'd use a product to cycle the best being biospria then stability as Lydia explained. (If you want biospria but can't find it pm me and i'll send you a link to where you can buy some) Also it would help us to help you if you can give us the lay out for the tank(filteration, fish, etc.).


I haven't decided yet on either a 29gal kit with an Aqua-tech 20-40 filter, or for $60 more I can get the 55gal with the Aqua-tech 30-60 filter.

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

First rule of fishkeeping--> Bigger is better.


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

I also heard bigger is easier to keep up. Is this true?


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

It is very true, common misconseption people have or say, OH! it s only a ten gallon tank, it won't be that hard to take care of! WRONG. The smaller the harder they are to take care of. Sure, when cleaning and things like that it goes quicker but water perameter fluctuations happen a lot easier because there is less of the balancing factors to control those fluctuations. Besides when you get the 29 all set up, get the hang of it, and start enjoying it, you will wish you sprung for the 55. This seems to be serious problem with most fish enthusiasts. The tank you have is never big enough!


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

IloveCichlids said:


> It is very true, common misconseption people have or say, OH! it s only a ten gallon tank, it won't be that hard to take care of! WRONG. The smaller the harder they are to take care of. Sure, when cleaning and things like that it goes quicker but water perameter fluctuations happen a lot easier because there is less of the balancing factors to control those fluctuations. Besides when you get the 29 all set up, get the hang of it, and start enjoying it, you will wish you sprung for the 55. This seems to be serious problem with most fish enthusiasts. The tank you have is never big enough!


thanks for the info. Actually I changed my mind. I decided to get the 55gal set-up from Walmart. I bought the stand today. I'm going to buy the tank once I get the stand up...









EDIT: sorry for the big picture


----------



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

Meeocky said:


> thanks for the info. Actually I changed my mind. I decided to get the 55gal set-up from Walmart. I bought the stand today. I'm going to buy the tank once I get the stand up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just curious but what does something like that run at Wally World?


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

Sincere said:


> Just curious but what does something like that run at Wally World?


After tax it was $83.13


----------



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

Meeocky said:


> After tax it was $83.13



LOL all this time I thought that was the aquarium not the stand.  

Mind sharing an approx total on what you've spent so far? I'm looking for a bigger tank myself. :smile:


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

that's all I bought so far. I set up the stand Iand I like it a lot.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Shoulda waited for a nother couple months,, they sell the 55 n stand combos around 
x-mas for 199.00


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I have the same 55 gal from wallyworld myself. I've had it about 3 years with mbuna. I had to get dif filters though. sand + impeller shafts = cofee grinder noise.


----------

